# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si të përballojme tekat e fëmijëve !

## Wordless

Kush është prind nuk mund ta mohojë që është ndodhur më shumë se njëherë nën presionin e një dëshire të fëmijës. Po kështu nuk mund të mohosh që të gjithë si prindër jemi ndodhur në situata kur fëmija jonë me tekat e tij, të na bëjë të ndjehemi në siklet përpara të tjerëve. 

Ja disa ndihma të vogla për ti përballuar në mënyrë efikase: 

1. Është e ndaluar të bërtasësh. Është e rëndësishme tu ofrosh femijeve nje edukim te caktuar dhe te sigurte. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te bertasesh, majfton që zëri të jetë në ton të vendosur. 

2.Lavdëro një sjellje korrekte, por pa ekzagjeruar. Shpeshherë prindërit për një sjellje të mirë të fëmijës abuzojnë me lavdërimet, duke bërë në këtë mënyrë që të humbasë vlerën në situata të tjera. 

3.Mëso te dallosh midis tekave dhe nevojave. Janë ndryshimet e vogla në tonin e fëmijes që tregojnë nevoja të ndryshme dhe rëndësinë e tyre. 

4. Mos plotëso tekat. Tekat nuk duhen lejuar sepse një sjellje e tille mund të cojë në një përsëritje për cdo kërkesë së fëmijes. Pastaj është në dorë të prinderit sesi vendos ti përballoje ato, duke injoruar apo shpjeguar mos plotësimin e kërkesave të fëmijës. 

5.Mos ndërhyj me një ndëshkim kur fëmija tregohet posesiv ndaj një objekti. Kur verifikohet një rast i tillë, përshembull ndaj një lodre, dhe fëmija bëhet histerik kur një fëmijë tjetër përpiqet tja marrë, nuk duhet ndëshkuar. Përpiquni të tërhiqni vëmendjen e tij nga objekti i dëshiruar. 

Nuk është e lehte të përballosh tekat e fëmijës, sidomos kur ndodhemi në ambiente publike nën vështrimin kritik të njerëzve që na rrethojnë e ndoshta gjykojnë sjelljen si prindër, por një përqafim i gjatë që të sigurojë fëmijën që ka vëmendjen tonë të plotë, do të ndihmonte në një situatë të tillë.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Dhezja nje flakareshe se ai gjuhen e dialogut nuk e kupton me mu ka funksionu super a  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Wordless

Ka funksionuar me ty, apo me fëmijët e tu ?

----------


## user010

Ajo qe me ka ndihmuar me shume kunder sjelljeve te keqe te nje femije eshte ta mar prej dore femine e ta largoj pak prej vendit, ta coj p.sh ne nje dhome tjeter ose ne cep te dhomes per pak minuta.

Ngul kembe qe femija te qendroj atje per pak dhe kam mendjen (e shikoj) qe mos te largohet prej vendit qe i caktova.

Sidomos kur femija nuk eshe e jotja dhe ai te tall apo te shtyn, kjo metod ndihmon sepse automatikisht me largimin prej vendit ku je femija duket sikur "zgjohet", vjen ne vete si ta them.

Kur e kryej kete, pra largimin, nuk jam as i dhunshem as me ndjenja negative, thjesht e kuptoj qe femija ne ate cast *ka nevoj* per ndihme sepse eshte i vogel dhe nuk di si te manaxhoj ndjenjat/sjelljet e keqe qe ka robi (pra secili prej nesh) ne vetvete.

Perkundrazi, po hape dialog me femin ne ate cast, kjo eshte *me e keqja*, dialog ja vlen te hapesh vetem pasi femija te vij ne vetvete (I jepni kujdes kesaj shprehje "vij ne vetvete"). Por edhe dhuna nuk ndihmon, fundja fundit e humb dhe te drejten tende.

----------

Wordless (05-08-2016)

----------


## Wordless

_Si të komunikosh me fëmijën adoleshent

VËSHTIRËSIA_

Kur ishte fëmijë, fliste për çdo gjë me ty. Tani që është adoleshent, nuk të tregon asgjë. Sa herë që përpiqesh të bisedosh, ose ta kthen shkurt, ose ndez një debat që e kthen shtëpinë në fushëbetejë.

Mund të mësosh të bisedosh me adoleshentin. Por, në fillim, shih dy faktorë që mund ta bëjnë të vështirë komunikimin. *

*PSE NDODH*

Kërkon pavarësi. Që të bëhet një i rritur i përgjegjshëm, adoleshenti duhet të kalojë gradualisht, në kuptimin e figurshëm, nga vendi i pasagjerit te vendi i shoferit dhe të mësojë të udhëtojë në rrugët dredha-dredha të jetës. Natyrisht, disa adoleshentë duan më shumë liri se çduhet; nga ana tjetër, disa prindër u japin më pak liri nga çkanë mundësi. Kjo ka të ngjarë të shkaktojë një dyluftim që mund ti acarojë goxha prindërit dhe adoleshentët. Bredi * 16-vjeçar ankohet: «Prindërit përpiqen të ma kontrollojnë jetën deri në imtësitë më të vogla. Po smë dhanë më shumë liri deri kur të mbush 18 vjeç, do të iki të jetoj për hesapin tim.»


Mendon në mënyrë abstrakte. Fëmijët zakonisht mendojnë në mënyrë konkrete, i shohin gjërat bardhë e zi, por shumë adoleshentë arrijnë të dallojnë edhe nuancat gri të një çështjeje. Ky është një aspekt i rëndësishëm i të menduarit abstrakt dhe e ndihmon të riun të zhvillojë gjykim të shëndoshë. Të marrim një shembull. Një fëmije koncepti i drejtësisë i duket i thjeshtë: «Mami e ndau biskotën më dysh, gjysmën ma dha mua e gjysmën vëllait.» Në këtë rast, drejtësia është thjesht një formulë matematike. Kurse adoleshentët e kuptojnë se ky koncept nuk është kaq i thjeshtë. Në fund të fundit, trajtimi i njëllojtë sështë gjithmonë i drejtë, dhe trajtimi i drejtë sështë gjithmonë i njëllojtë. Falë të menduarit abstrakt, adoleshenti  mund të kapë e të zgjidhë çështje të ndërlikuara. Ana negative? Kjo mund ta bëjë të kapet edhe me ty.

*ÇMUND TË BËSH:*

*Kur është e mundur, bëj biseda spontane*. Shfrytëzo momentet kur jeni të shpenguar. Për shembull, disa prindër kanë vërejtur se adoleshentët janë më të prirur të hapen teksa bëjnë ndonjë punë a teksa janë në makinë me prindin, pra kur e kanë përkrah, jo përballë.

*Bjeri shkurt.* Nuk ka nevojë ti shkosh gjer në fund çdo debati pa lëshuar pe. Thuaje me pak fjalë atë që ke ndër mend . . . dhe lëre me aq. Pjesën më të madhe të mesazhit tënd adoleshenti do ta «dëgjojë» më vonë, kur të jetë vetëm dhe mund ti bluajë në mend ato që the. Jepi mundësi ta bëjë këtë.

*Dëgjo dhe ji elastik.* Dëgjoje me kujdespa e ndërprerëqë ta kuptosh plotësisht problemin. Kur përgjigjesh, ji i arsyeshëm. Po të kapesh me ngurtësi pas rregullave, adoleshenti do të tundohet të gjejë mënyra si tu bëjë bisht. Libri Staying Connected to Your Teenager paralajmëron: «Ky është momenti kur fëmijët fillojnë të bëjnë jetë të dyfishtë. Njëra ku thonë atë që duan të dëgjojnë prindërit, tjetra ku bëjnë siç kanë qejf kur prindërit nuk i shohin.

*Ruaj qetësinë.* Një adoleshente që quhet Keri, thotë: «Kur sjemi në një mendje, mami fyhet për çdo gjë që them. Kjo më acaron, dhe biseda kthehet shpejt në zënkë.» Në vend që të reagosh në mënyrë të ekzagjeruar, thuaj diçka që «pasqyron» ndjenjat e adoleshentit. Për shembull, në vend që të thuash «kjo sështë ndonjë gjë për tu shqetësuar», thuaj «e shoh që kjo të ka mërzitur shumë.

*Sa të jetë e mundur, drejto, mos dikto.* Aftësitë e adoleshentit për të menduar në mënyrë abstrakte janë si muskuj që duhen zhvilluar. Prandaj, kur të gjendet në udhëkryq, mos i bëj ti «ushtrimet» në vend të tij. Ndërkohë që e diskutoni çështjen, jepi mundësi të gjejë vetë disa zgjidhje. Pastaj, si të keni rrahur mendimet dhe të keni gjetur disa variante, mund ti thuash: «Këto janë disa mundësi. Mendoji njëherë për nja dy ditë, e pastaj mund të bisedojmë prapë bashkë cilën zgjidhje preferon dhe pse.

----------

